# Here she is and I have a question.



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

I just picked her up and bought her an accessory. What do you guys think?
The spring has a slight bow in it. It still functions fine, but is this normal in the USP .45 EXPERT?


----------



## khellandros66 (Oct 1, 2007)

Fixed the image so we can see it

Cool, not sure its ok for a spring to bow, takea pic and show us.

Cheers

Bobby


----------



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

*Here's the spring.*

Thanks for the image fix, Bobby. Here's the bowing I was talking about.


----------



## khellandros66 (Oct 1, 2007)

you guys keep copying the wrong link,

http://img518.imageshack.us/img518/3849/img1690dr2.th.jpg <- is .th.jpg is only a thumbnail removing the .th depicts the below image.










Cheers

Bobby


----------



## Occram (Dec 21, 2007)

Hello,

The expert and full size USP models have a recoil compensation system built into the pistol and not a flat spring like the Compacts. The flat springs have a tendency to stay more level over time. This looks normal to me but if you want to be sure, send an e-mail over to [email protected] and ask them. They usually get back to customers the next day.

Regards!
Mark~


----------

